# Burdock.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Susun Weed in Healing Wise says that burdock root helps "provide optimum nutrition to the glandular and immune systems, liver, kidneys, blood, lungs, and nerves." Chromium, iron, magnesium, silicon, thiamine, and inulin are among its many useful constituents. Fresh root is also high in vitamin C. Not only is it packed with nutrition; the mucilaginous fiber of the root will absorb, bind and remove poisons and toxins in our digestive tracts. She has lots of burdock recipes in her book.

*Burdock Salad with Three Sesame Dressing*

Ingredients
1 tablespoon clear vinegar or lemon juice
340 grams (12 ounces) burdock root
3 tablespoons tahini
1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil
1 tablespoon toasted sesame seeds
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon brown sugar
1 teaspoons Doubanjiang (chili bean paste)
2 teaspoon rice vinegar
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger

Directions
1.In a large bowl add 1 tablespoon of vinegar and fill the bowl with water. 
2.Peel the burdock one at a time, trim the ends, and cut them into 3" lengths. Put the pieces into the acidified water immediately. Repeat with the rest of the burdock. 
3.Use a mandolin or sharp knife to slice the burdock into very thin ribbons, adding the sliced burdock back into the bowl of water as you work. 
4.Put a pot of salted water on the stove and bring it to a boil. 
5.While you wait for the water to boil, add the tahini, toasted sesame oil, toasted sesame seeds, soy sauce, brown sugar, Doubanjiang, rice vinegar and grated ginger into a large bowl and whisk together. 
6.Drain the burdock and add it to the boiling water. Cook the burdock for 2 minutes if you sliced it on a mandolin, or a little longer if you sliced it by hand. They should be translucent and no longer stiff, but should still be crunchy. 
7.Drain the burdock, and then put the hot burdock into the bowl with the dressing. Mix well to combine. 
8.Serve the salad warm with steamed rice or let it cool to room temperature and serve with mixed greens.

Yield: 4 servings

*ROLLED BEEF WITH VEGETABLE*

10 oz. tender part of lean beef, thinly sliced & cut into 2" wide strips
2 med. carrots, cut into 6" long & roughly 1/4" squares
4 oz. burdock root
1/4 c. water
1 tsp. sugar
1 tsp. soy sauce
4 oz. green beans
2 c. water & 1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 c. water
1 tsp. sugar
1 tsp. sweet rice wine
3 tbsp. soy sauce
Cornstarch for dusting meat
1 tbsp. oil for sauteing
4 sprigs watercress, as garnish

The length will vary according to the size of your slices. (You could ask butcher to slice or, buy lump meat and freeze almost hard, then slice it yourself.) The thin slices ensure the meat will be tender.
1. Scrape the thin, brown skin off burdock root with the back of a knife, and cut into strips the same size as the carrots. Immediately after cutting each piece, soak in water containing 1 teaspoon vinegar for 5 minutes to prevent discoloring. Drain and rinse off vinegar.

2. Bring to boil 1/4 cup water containing 1 teaspoon each of sugar and soy sauce. Add carrot and burdock root, boil until done, about 5 minutes.

3. Cut tips from green beans and remove strings. Bring 2 cups water containing 1/4 teaspoon salt to a boil and parboil beans in pot without lid until tender (about 3 minutes) and drain. Cool quickly under running water and drain.

4. Spread beef on a chopping board and sift cornstarch lightly over the upturned part only.

5. Put 1 group of vegetables (2 each of burdock root, carrots and green beans) on the dusted side of each slice of beef, wrap and pierce with toothpick to hold the roll together while cooking. Dust outside of each roll lightly with starch.

6. Heat pat with 1 tablespoon oil over high heat and saute beef rolls until slightly browned all over, turning occasionally.

7. Add broth. When it begins to simmer, reduce heat to low and continue to saute about 5 minutes, turning rolls continuously until well flavored and well coated with sauce, then turn off heat. Serve with garnish

 Al


----------

